# 2002 k1200rs



## pioneerdude (Sep 14, 2017)

Bike starts, headlight flickers and goes out. Bike is still running but if I shut it off it will not start. I put it in 2nd and bump it, light comes on and it will start. Help ! I've checked relays and all wiring under the body parts.


----------

